# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Aptaujas

## MONKEY

Es domāju, ka varētu veidot vairāk dažādu aptauju. Tā kā es esmu liels akustikas mīlis, es ieteiktu izveidot aptauju par to kādu akustiku foruma dalībnieki lieto ,piemēram - radiotehnika u.t.t. Cik lieli ir akustikas krājumi katram? Es domāju, būtu interesanti apskatīt kādas ir populārākas tumbas, pastiprinātāji un cik daudzi lieto Latvijas ražojumus. Šada aptauja varbūt derētu? Katrā gadijumā aptauju varētu būt vairāk.

----------


## Vinchi

Kādas problēmas jebkurš foruma lietotājs var izveidot aptauju par jebkuru tēmu. Tikai lūdzu to darīt sadaļā aptaujas. Lai izveidotu aptauju klikšķiniet lapas apakšējā daļā pa labi no Upload Attachemnt ir "Poll Creation".

----------


## MONKEY

Es padomāju un izdomāju, ka es zinu tikai Radiotehniku, un citas populāras firmas, ko lietotu Latvijā nemaz nezinu. Būtu labi ja kāds, kas zin lietotāju populārākas firmas Latvijā, to aptauju izveidotu mana vietā. Aptauja varētu būt ar kādām piecām izvēļu iespējām.

----------

